# ERC slab chairs



## woodsmith (Oct 23, 2012)

I bit off a bit of work producing a set of 6 chairs. My planer went down and I am behind two weeks and the parts are still not in so I started on the first chair using my electric 3.5in hand plane.

What I saw in my mind I have produced, but it was a :dash2: you know what getting the angles and depths set. I have not figured out how I am going to add arm rests, to two of the chairs, so first I think I will get the 6 of the put together and then tackle that one. 

Here are a couple of images of the first prototype (production model) which I hope like heck the client approves..

These chairs are to match the erc table I built last month.

[attachment=12532]
[attachment=12533]
[attachment=12534]

The seat is angled at 3 degrees and the back is at 97 degrees to the seat, I used a radial arm saw to cut the 7 degree angle and cut a 1/4 in lip/dado into the seat back and recessed it into the seat itself at 1.25 in, when the glue dries, am going to drill and dowel the seat back into the seat at the rear of the seat. The legs are logs like the table and the feet are a + turned to match the angle of the seat. I plan of carving out butt cheek depressions in the seats as well.

Any ideas send them my way, this is my first at building a chair.


----------



## DomInick (Oct 23, 2012)

I'll tell you what? That chair is very cool. I like the look of it. My only concern is how it's attached to the log? How did you attach it to the log base? Other than that, it looks sturdy.
I would use lag bolts from the bottom to the underside of the backrest.


----------



## woodsmith (Oct 24, 2012)

the chair seat is attached with 5, 3in deck screws, the dowels are to hide the screws, they are recessed 3/4 in.

I like your idea on securing the back rest, I will be taking a look at how best to just that.

not sure if I explained the seat back very well, it is secured with a mortise and tenon joint, the tenon is 1.5 in thick and 14 in long and is recessed into the mortise at the 7 degree angle. the mortise is 1.25 in in depth. it has a pretty tight fit and was glued with an abundance of glue. it has a 1/4 in lip around the circumference of the bottom of the back rest on which it sets.


----------



## From The Forty (Oct 30, 2012)

Sorry for being late to the party. I like the design. I have never seen anything like it before and I have looked at a lot of log furniture. I have to admit that I might "borrow some of your design." Did you ever think about adding a lazy susan to the base so that it could rotate? I think it could be adapted for a bar stools as well. Well done!

Geoff


----------



## woodsmith (Oct 31, 2012)

From The Forty said:


> Sorry for being late to the party. I like the design. I have never seen anything like it before and I have looked at a lot of log furniture. I have to admit that I might "borrow some of your design." Did you ever think about adding a lazy susan to the base so that it could rotate? I think it could be adapted for a bar stools as well. Well done!
> 
> Geoff



yes, thought of the lazy Susan being in the traditional location of just under the seat, but not at the base. decided not to add it because the seat is at a 3 degree angle and it just would not work. unless I somehow recessed it into the bottom of the seat. or I am just not seeing it in my mind. as for the bottom of the base, can;t see that either yet, will look more closely. I would be flattered for others to use the design.


----------



## woodsmith (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow, what a job. I have finally finished the construction phase of the 6 chairs. This has been challenging, but I am very pleased at how they are turning out.

Just this morning I finished the last of the two captain chairs, I built the arms from solid stock, so finding the right log and limb combo was a bit tough, then finding two that resembled each other was another matter....:wacko1:

I took a shot of all 6 before I started on the two with arms and then a few shots of the two with arms, I call them the Kings chair and the Queens chair.

The arms are connected with lag bolts and deck screws, one is side connected to the back the other is connected at both the side and the back of the back rest and both are connected through the seat. 

I am cheering myself for the accomplishment and will have the finished by the weekend, (Danish Oil) same finish as the erc table I built, which these are to accompany. 
[attachment=13656]
This is the Queens Chair
[attachment=13657]
This is the Kings Chair
[attachment=13658]
The set of 6


----------



## UpNorthWoods (Nov 19, 2012)

I like the chairs! Please don't forget to show them to us with the oil on them!


----------



## woodsmith (Nov 23, 2012)

Almost done. :rofl2:

danish oil finish and rubbed to 0000 steel wool.

[attachment=13848]

3 down and 3 to go.


----------

